# Dagmar Guitars



## hufschmid (Aug 6, 2009)

Check this out...

Dagmar Custom Guitars


----------



## Empryrean (Aug 6, 2009)

looks really neat, I'm not much of an acoustic guy. But i'd like to try one of those 

edit: wow i just realized that this guy has some interesting stuff going on with that


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 6, 2009)

go daddy o


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 6, 2009)

That is really bad ass!


----------



## synrgy (Aug 6, 2009)

That's uhm..... *really* close to belonging in your other thread. You know, the one about the not-so-good-looking guitars?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm not to keen on the body shape but the craftmanship that went in to it is great. I like the look of the multilayered wood look.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 6, 2009)

Pretty cool 
Definitely a lot of time and work on these guitars


----------



## TimSE (Aug 6, 2009)

Ugly but brilliant


----------



## TomParenteau (Aug 6, 2009)

The lightning bolt F-holes are very metal.


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 6, 2009)

Design aside, the craft is impeccable, imagine the skills required simply to build such sides, insane


----------



## MetalGravy (Aug 6, 2009)

The first one looks like a cake.


----------



## Apophis (Aug 6, 2009)

really interesting


----------



## phaeded0ut (Aug 10, 2009)

Love the arch he's got on the front, and those sides are really awesome.


----------



## Mattnh79 (Dec 23, 2009)

I want one w/ BKP's


----------

